
Codebees – a swarm ai programming game similar to Halite - gregorymichael
https://codebees.net
======
hippowdon
Here's a replay of a sample game:
[https://codebees.net/replay/TWF0Y2g6NWFhMWQwZGU0N2U0OGI3YjRh...](https://codebees.net/replay/TWF0Y2g6NWFhMWQwZGU0N2U0OGI3YjRhYTQ1ZjNh)

